# Co2



## Meggie6347 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey everyone! Just a quick question: would co2 work on a tank as small as 5.5 gallons (with a male betta) or would liquid co2 be better? And if I did liquid co2, (with good lighting and fertilizers), would I be able to grow something like dwarf baby tears?

Thanks!
Meg


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

What bulb are you using, what is the Kelvin temperature of the bulb, wattage? Any tank is capable to have CO2 and it benefits greatly from CO2. If you use CO2 you actually get away with a less powerful light. Baby tears should have sand or some type of aqua soil that will prevent rooting, so flourite or aquasoil is best, gravel isn't very good for it.

I am not saying it is fool proof as it is a demanding plant, but it is worth a shot.


----------



## Meggie6347 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you for your reply! I have the fluval plant substrate, pferts: micros phosphorus nitrogen and potassium, and I have the zoo med ultra sun light, which I believe is 6500k and 10 watts.

Could I get away with liquid co2 with something like dwarf baby tears and maybe some more kinds of plants other than the simple ones? Because if so, I can make the hour and 15 minute drive to the store that sells them today to get some and I ca redo my tank today..if not I don't know the next time I can :/ but I want to d it right!

Thank you!
Meg


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

You won't be able to grow HC very well without CO2, at least not in my experience. It may still grow, but it's more likely to be very slow and very leggy. Even a DIY setup would help.

Also, don't neglect to dose iron. You'll need it, especially if you get any high-light plants or reds.


----------



## Meggie6347 (Jun 18, 2012)

Bummer about the liquid co2 and baby dwarf tears...I have some questions about the DIY co2 then...

For one, is it unstable? How doni knowi I have too much or too little? I don't want to gas my fish!

Also, my mom said she doesn't want it to look "clunky," as in having a random 2 liter bottle with tubes coming out of it visible. I could put it behind the tank (as I have a black background and you wouldn't be able to see it) but the 2 liter bottle would be tall enough to stick up in the back...would there be any way t use a smaller bottle? And if not, would I be able to put the two liter bottle on the floor? Would the co2 still be able to make it's way into the tank that sits on the table? 

Another question, how d I get the co2 into the tank? I heard that air stones aren't effective for it. I know people just stick the airline tubing straight into their filter, but I have the tetra whisper internal filter 3i so that wouldn't work...what do you suggest?

With the DIY yeast system could I then do the plants I am talking about? 

And does pferts have the iron, like the other ones I mentioned that I have? Is it absolutely necessary? Tis is just a 5.5 gallon after all...I am not really wanteing to spend a fortune on it 

Than you for your help!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Check out ThereThereTBKON on YouTube, she has a video of her Ehiem Aquastyle tank and uses Flourish Excel. Though the LED on that tank is super powerful. Check it out...

DIY is unstable if you don't change the mix often enough or if you don't add the baking soda to stabilize it and react much faster. Look up videos and research it for your self as it is much faster.


----------

